# I may have been wrong about the EOS R3 official announcement date



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 28, 2021)

> On Friday I posted that the Canon EOS R3 would be announced alongside the RF 14-35mm f/4L IS USM on June 29, 2021. However, over the weekend I received contradicting information about the announcement date.
> So that means there are 3 possibilities for the announcement. One, the announcement will take place tomorrow. Two, we’ll get more information about the camera but not the official announcement. Thirdly, we hear nothing at all.
> I apologize for jumping the gun and not getting further confirmation of the information. I will obviously provide an update if I do get confirmed information.



Continue reading...


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 28, 2021)

Nooooooo!


----------



## Aregal (Jun 28, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Haha. No worries. My R5 is still rocking’ for me. I’m honestly waiting for the “R1”; currently work has an R5 and 1Dxiii that are more than enough for promo production while I also rock my personal R5 for my own project outside of work.


----------



## Krispy (Jun 28, 2021)

Dammit!


----------



## SteveC (Jun 28, 2021)

Still finding my R5 to be as much as I can handle, fortunately!

Feeling the disappointment of others, though!


----------



## HenryL (Jun 28, 2021)

Ha, no worries, stuff happens! Look at it this way - if it's the worst thing that happens to you this week, it's still an awesome week!


----------



## Dragon (Jun 28, 2021)

It will be announced when it's ready . However, given the Olympic dates, it will likely be introduced sooner than later unless the strategy is for only select pros to use it at the games which seems like an opportunity lost.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 28, 2021)

Considering that some photographers already have the camera in hand, would be weird not to announce it soon. Unless all those people got dummy models.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jun 28, 2021)

Not a big deal. I would rather get a R3 after it's been rigorously tested in the field than be one of thousands of Beta testers. On the plus side, it gives my savings account time to replenish after getting the R5 and a few RF L lenses, grip, and extra batteries.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 28, 2021)

Rumors are rumors are rumors. 
@Canon Rumors Guy:​Most of the time you are right. If this time not, we'll just wait a little bit longer


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jun 28, 2021)

LOL, no worries - this happens. I used the info, however, to go ahead and buy 2 more LP-E19 batteries since I parted ways with mine during the sale of the 1DXII.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 28, 2021)

I got the info from my camera store that _some_ Canon product will be announced tomorrow in the morning (European time). They believe it will be the 14-35/4 L.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 28, 2021)

Now Canon has a couple of extra days to figure out which supertelephoto lenses it will release with the R3. The 14-35mm never seemed like the most sports/action lens to showcase with the R3.
It also seemed weird that no date/time for the release was appearing on the Canon website.
Obviously I prefer for the release to be tomorrow, but I did have some doubts. Maybe this is the announcement of the announcement.


----------



## emailfortom (Jun 28, 2021)

You can't be on the cutting edge, as you are here at CanonRumors, providing a platform for insight and thoughtful predictions/rumors of what we can expect to see in the marketplace... AND be spot on correct all the time. Its refreshing to see you're human. Happy shooting!


----------



## t.linn (Jun 28, 2021)

What does this mean for the RF 14-35 F4 L? That's the reason I have the 29th marked on my calendar.


----------



## 12Broncos (Jun 28, 2021)

At first I was ticked, but considering it is 'CANONRUMORS' AND NOT 'CANONTRUTH' I quickly decided being 'ticked' is not warranted. I noticed other websites didn't post anything on the announcement, which threw up a red flag. My guess is we'll hear nothing tomorrow.


----------



## SV (Jun 28, 2021)

But the Olympics!!!


----------



## DBounce (Jun 28, 2021)

It’s being announced tomorrow. There are tons of images online and it’s already in the hands of reviewers.


----------



## juststeve (Jun 28, 2021)

Maybe a delay means Canon is reconsidering 30 MP. My R5 and 5DS really have me appreciating 45-50 MP and the R5 has me appreciating lots of speedy pixels even more. Yeah, I know, thousands of 30 MP sensors have probably already been run off as have an equal number of Digics, but one can dream.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2021)

juststeve said:


> Maybe a delay means Canon is reconsidering 30 MP. My R5 and 5DS really have me appreciating 45-50 MP and the R5 has me appreciating lots of speedy pixels even more. Yeah, I know, thousands of 30 MP sensors have probably already been run off as have an equal number of Digics, but one can dream.


The MP count was set in silicon a long time ago. They’re not going to reconsider it.


----------



## uof96 (Jun 28, 2021)

DBounce said:


> It’s being announced tomorrow. There are tons of images online and it’s already in the hands of reviewers.


Where?


----------



## jam05 (Jun 28, 2021)

Wait until July 22. A day before opening ceremonies sounds like a perfect date to me. There will be plenty of units and lens at the Olympic support facility as was the case in Rio 2016. No lead time for any competitive response. The camera is already in the hands of many. All that is required is the final release firmware update.


----------



## DBounce (Jun 28, 2021)

Here and there is also a video of a reviewer with one:


----------



## lethiferous (Jun 28, 2021)

DBounce said:


> Here and there is also a video of a reviewer with one:


Shes a canon ambassador, I don't know if reviewers will have one yet tbh. It seems the ambassadors get hands on first then reviewers.


----------



## UpstateNYPhotog (Jun 28, 2021)

juststeve said:


> Maybe a delay means Canon is reconsidering 30 MP. My R5 and 5DS really have me appreciating 45-50 MP and the R5 has me appreciating lots of speedy pixels even more. Yeah, I know, thousands of 30 MP sensors have probably already been run off as have an equal number of Digics, but one can dream.


The megapixels of the sensor was baked in from the get go. There is no possible way that could be changed now. All the speed of circuitry and the processing is based on how much data is coming down the pipe from the sensor. Putting a bigger senor in at the last minute would be like trying to fly a four person Cessna with 8 people in it.


----------



## jam05 (Jun 28, 2021)

Opening Ceremonies are not until July 23rd.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 28, 2021)

The olympics are in July and people are showing off the pre production model. i cant see why there is any more wait on an annoucement. It's real and out here and not a secret.


----------



## jam05 (Jun 28, 2021)

lethiferous said:


> Shes a canon ambassador, I don't know if reviewers will have one yet tbh. It seems the ambassadors get hands on first then reviewers.


Had Sony faked out. They announced a firmware release for late tonight..Hopefully to fix the A1 EVF blackout issue and other fixes, before opening ceremonies. If they can fix that one at all.


----------



## Juangrande (Jun 28, 2021)

uof96 said:


> Where?


Today’s relevant song is brought to you by Canon (R3) and The Buzzcocks!


----------



## john1970 (Jun 28, 2021)

No issues with me. It is unreasonable for once to expect a rumor site to be accurate 100% of the time. I did find it a bit odd that Canon would make an official announcement less than a month after the second development announcement. We know that Canon ambassadors have access to the R3 so my guess is that a formal announcement will occur before the summer Olympics. I will likely purchase one R3 and then the R3 will become a backup body once the R1 is available.


----------



## juststeve (Jun 29, 2021)

To those who pointed out to me, 30 MP was set months ago, I stated pretty much that it was already set and likely to the number of thousands of sensor and processors. Learn to read past the first sentence.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 29, 2021)

LSXPhotog said:


> LOL, no worries - this happens. I used the info, however, to go ahead and buy 2 more LP-E19 batteries since I parted ways with mine during the sale of the 1DXII.


I was lucky (lazy) and never got around to selling my 2 extra batteries when I sold the 1dx II. I will have to verify they are still in good shape once I have the camera and look at charge efficiency. My only disappointment is the longer the delay in announcing the more likely it will not be shipping before my YNP trip in September. I wanted the camera in my hands at the beginning of September so I had some time to test before taking it on the road.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 29, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Now Canon has a couple of extra days to figure out which supertelephoto lenses it will release with the R3. The 14-35mm never seemed like the most sports/action lens to showcase with the R3.
> It also seemed weird that no date/time for the release was appearing on the Canon website.
> Obviously I prefer for the release to be tomorrow, but I did have some doubts. Maybe this is the announcement of the announcement.


I think they considered the combination with the super telephotos when they announced the 400/660 and then gave us the R3 development announcement. I think it they were announced at the same time or close.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 29, 2021)

juststeve said:


> To those who pointed out to me, 30 MP was set months ago, I stated pretty much that it was already set and likely to the number of thousands of sensor and processors. Learn to read past the first sentence.


Fair enough. Or you could learn not to post nonsense.

Also, the first time you said ‘probably made’ and here you said ‘made’, without the qualifier. So perhaps you should learn to write more clearly. Because as written, it was not apparent that you knew your dream was asinine.


----------



## juststeve (Jun 29, 2021)

If posting nonsense by yours or anyone else's standards were to disqualify a person from posting here, no one would be able to post here, including yourself or our illustrious leader.

And the major point of my post was stating my desire to have more than 30 MPs in an R3 body, knowing full well it is likely not happening at this time. Perhaps it is. But mostly likely not. But I know of no set in stone or silicon statement which says the coming camera is 30 MP. No EXIFs, no official statements from Canon. If current rumors of 30 MP are false, and the number is 45+, I am will be happy and my bank account unhappy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 29, 2021)

“The R3 announcement is delayed, maybe that means Canon is going to reconsider and add some MP to it. Not very likely but it’s my dream.”

“I hope the R3 is 45 MP or higher, although that possibility is slim given the video specs (no 8K in Canon’s video capability description) but Canon hasn’t stated the resolution so there’s a chance. If it is 45 MP or higher, I’ll buy one.”

One of the two statements above is cogent and rational. The other is silly. @juststeve Which one sounds more like your original post?


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 29, 2021)

Well, Craig, the good thing about your initial post is that you got me thinking that I better put my name down on "the list" with my local camera store to get the R3. Now it's on the list and the sooner the better, as I remember that it was the only thing I did before that allowed that store to call me and tell me they got 2 R5's in for the very 1st day to sell, and my name was 2nd on the list! If not for that, I would have had to wait for many, many months for delivery from B&H.

So that's the "silver lining in the cloud" for me.


----------



## H. Jones (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm torn here, the impending hurry of the announcement made me decide that I should pre-order as soon as it goes live to ensure I get a good spot, even if I decide to cancel the pre-order later on.

That said, having additional time, especially "several months" like PetaPixel said, means I'll definitely have some extra time to save some extra cash up to get more accessories with it, and maybe even pick up a lens like the RF 24-70 with it when it goes live.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jun 29, 2021)

Let's hope the 30MP is wrong and it's more, not less.

Well until hten we can admire the retro Nikon APS-C with retro specs, like only SD UHS-1 and 2.36MP EVF.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Let's hope the 30MP is wrong and it's more, not less.
> 
> Well until hten we can admire the retro Nikon APS-C with retro specs, like only SD UHS-1 and 2.36MP EVF.


just get the r5 for more MP. i dont see why people need another high mp camera like the R5 is trash. Of course we want a camera to doit all but right now that isnt realistic. iam fine with a lil less mp with better low light and af.


----------



## Shellbo6901 (Jun 29, 2021)

The 14-35 was announced at midnight est, so not off for that at least lol


----------



## MoonMadness (Jun 29, 2021)

Oh well...at least now we can have more fun concentrating on discussing the just newly announced Nikon Zfc


----------



## GoldWing (Jun 29, 2021)

Aregal said:


> Haha. No worries. My R5 is still rocking’ for me. I’m honestly waiting for the “R1”; currently work has an R5 and 1Dxiii that are more than enough for promo production while I also rock my personal R5 for my own project outside of work.


Glad to see someone else is waiting for the R1. We wait.........


----------



## Chig (Jun 29, 2021)

juststeve said:


> Maybe a delay means Canon is reconsidering 30 MP. My R5 and 5DS really have me appreciating 45-50 MP and the R5 has me appreciating lots of speedy pixels even more. Yeah, I know, thousands of 30 MP sensors have probably already been run off as have an equal number of Digics, but one can dream.


I don't think the 30mp is official anyway it's only a rumoured spec.
However I doubt that the R3 will have higher than 30mp as it's very much a professional sports camera and high resolution is not beneficial for this


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jun 29, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> just get the r5 for more MP. i dont see why people need another high mp camera like the R5 is trash. Of course we want a camera to doit all but right now that isnt realistic. iam fine with a lil less mp with better low light and af.


Ermm stacked sensor for a start is alone why! Yeah R5 is rubbish in low light like the A1.


----------



## maulanawale (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Ermm stacked sensor for a start is alone why! Yeah R5 is rubbish in low light like the A1.


Can't tell if it is sarcasm or a serious comment, so apologies if I'm misunderstanding your intention but, rubbish? It could be that you're too young to have experienced what real rubbish is, I'm talking almost unusable ISO 800 and cameras topping at ISO 6400 . No current camera is bad in low light, we just have lost perspective of how much technology has evolved in the last 10 years and pretty much expect night vision with 15+ steps of DR. Anyone that complains about current noise levels or camera specs, I'm happy to lend them my beaten Nikon D300 or even better, the D80 with a CCD instead of CMOS. Anything above ISO800 the noise/signal ratio is just noise/noise.


----------



## Joules (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> Ermm stacked sensor for a start is alone why! Yeah R5 is rubbish in low light like the A1.


I guess all modern cameras are rubbish in your eyes then. Nothing wrong with that, but I doubt you'll find many people who agree.

In case you actually are making a comment about high MP cameras having poor low light performance here, you actually are wrong. If you properly compare them, that is:






Studio shot comparison: Digital Photography Review


Expert news, reviews and videos of the latest digital cameras, lenses, accessories, and phones. Get answers to your questions in our photography forums.




www.dpreview.com


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 29, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


No need for an apology!
What would we do (and lern) without CR? Thank you, Craig!


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jun 29, 2021)

Perhaps Tony Northrup was really right this time and the chip shortage really forces the postponement of many cameras. That would be a tragedy.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 29, 2021)

To say Canon is stringing it out on the R3 is an understatement. They should either keep completely quiet or release the full details these games serve no purpose.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 29, 2021)

Joules said:


> I guess all modern cameras are rubbish in your eyes then. Nothing wrong with that, but I doubt you'll find many people who agree.


Well, people that find the results of smartphone computational photography acceptable may agree.

Stacked sensor allows for fast electronic shutter. Fast electronic shutter allows for efficient gathering of light during multiple exposures and combining those multiple exposures by algorithms that are aware of the optical flow.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jun 29, 2021)

For the R1 I would prefer them to suddenly annouce it and it can be ordered immediately afterwards without months of teasing.


----------



## koenkooi (Jun 29, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> For the R1 I would prefer them to suddenly annouce it and it can be ordered immediately afterwards without months of teasing.


The R3 (pre)announcements and eventual availability hopefully create a bit of marketing breathing space for Canon to do just that.


----------



## lethiferous (Jun 29, 2021)

jam05 said:


> Had Sony faked out. They announced a firmware release for late tonight..Hopefully to fix the A1 EVF blackout issue and other fixes, before opening ceremonies. If they can fix that one at all.


The ibis delay was fixed for me, as for the EVF blackout it's too early for me to headout, but folks in FB groups have reported it resolved as well.


----------



## Joules (Jun 29, 2021)

Kit. said:


> Well, people that find the results of smartphone computational photography acceptable may agree.
> 
> Stacked sensor allows for fast electronic shutter. Fast electronic shutter allows for efficient gathering of light during multiple exposures and combining those multiple exposures by algorithms that are aware of the optical flow.


I'm sorry, I don't understand how your response fits to my post. I was commenting on the notion that the R5 is rubbish in terms of low light performance.


----------



## roby17269 (Jun 29, 2021)

Awwww

I am not in the market for the R3 - 3 reasons: a) the R5 does well for my use cases and b) I am not going backwards with resolution, period... and, most importantly, c) I have scant resources (money) left for photography and they are all tied up in upcoming lenses

But as many I was very curious about the new beast, even if to just get a peek in Canon's future. So here's to hoping the official announcement comes soon regardless.

Happy in any case that Canon is showing so much vitality in the RF space!


----------



## emailfortom (Jun 29, 2021)

UpstateNYPhotog said:


> The megapixels of the sensor was baked in from the get go. There is no possible way that could be changed now. All the speed of circuitry and the processing is based on how much data is coming down the pipe from the sensor. Putting a bigger senor in at the last minute would be like trying to fly a four person Cessna with 8 people in it.


UpstateNYPhotog... I agree with your Cessna analogy with a one addition... "a four person Cessna with 8 people & NO PROPELLER".


----------



## chasingrealness (Jun 29, 2021)

Wait, so some rumors don’t turn out to be facts??


----------



## kaihp (Jun 29, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> It could be that you're too young to have experienced what real rubbish is, I'm talking almost unusable ISO 800 and cameras topping at ISO 6400.


Canon EOS 50D. There, I said it. It had the most horribly noisy sensor that I've ever had on a digital camera (and I had the 10D, which was _waaayyyyy_ better)


----------



## Kit. (Jun 29, 2021)

Joules said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand how your response fits to my post. I was commenting on the notion that the R5 is rubbish in terms of low light performance.


Some people might like my Google Pixel pictures better than my EOS R5 pictures when taken handheld in extremely low light.

(Personally, I think they are both rubbish)


----------



## UpstateNYPhotog (Jun 29, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Can't tell if it is sarcasm or a serious comment, so apologies if I'm misunderstanding your intention but, rubbish? It could be that you're too young to have experienced what real rubbish is, I'm talking almost unusable ISO 800 and cameras topping at ISO 6400 . No current camera is bad in low light, we just have lost perspective of how much technology has evolved in the last 10 years and pretty much expect night vision with 15+ steps of DR. Anyone that complains about current noise levels or camera specs, I'm happy to lend them my beaten Nikon D300 or even better, the D80 with a CCD instead of CMOS. Anything above ISO800 the noise/signal ratio is just noise/noise.


We should hand them an original Nikon D1 from 1999. Scary skin tones in the jpgs at any ISO.


----------



## Lt Colonel (Jun 29, 2021)

It will be interesting to hear if any of the previous folks who have provided "insider" info to CR suddenly get fired or transferred to other duties. This could have been a ploy to find out who is leaking info. Just being suspicious.


----------



## rbielefeld (Jun 29, 2021)

Chig said:


> I don't think the 30mp is official anyway it's only a rumoured spec.
> However I doubt that the R3 will have higher than 30mp as it's very much a professional sports camera and high resolution is not beneficial for this


It is also anticipated by many wildlife photographers and high resolution is beneficial for that application.


----------



## john1970 (Jun 29, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Can't tell if it is sarcasm or a serious comment, so apologies if I'm misunderstanding your intention but, rubbish? It could be that you're too young to have experienced what real rubbish is, I'm talking almost unusable ISO 800 and cameras topping at ISO 6400 . No current camera is bad in low light, we just have lost perspective of how much technology has evolved in the last 10 years and pretty much expect night vision with 15+ steps of DR. Anyone that complains about current noise levels or camera specs, I'm happy to lend them my beaten Nikon D300 or even better, the D80 with a CCD instead of CMOS. Anything above ISO800 the noise/signal ratio is just noise/noise.


You make an excellent point. My first DSLR was a Nikon D200. Anyone who complains about high ISO noise on the R5 (or any current camera) should pickup a 10+ year old DSLR.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 29, 2021)

In the mean time...

Anyone seen this..






Canon EOS R3 Review | Photography Blog


The Canon EOS R3 is a professional full-frame mirrorless camera for sports and action photographers that features a 24 megapixel stacked BSI sensor, 6K/60p Raw and 4K/120p video recording, 30fps burst shooting, eye-control autofocusing and a dual-grip design. Read our in-depth Canon R3 review...




www.photographyblog.com


----------



## UpstateNYPhotog (Jun 29, 2021)

arthurbikemad said:


> In the mean time...
> 
> Anyone seen this..
> 
> ...


"As this is still an early tech announcement, though, to be more precise they were strictly hands-off photos, as I wasn't allowed to actually touch the camera, turn it on, open any of the ports or compartments, or see the bottom of it." Unfortunately nothing new learned here.


----------



## Refraction (Jun 29, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I think it has been launched in South Korea?


----------



## Froschphoto (Jun 29, 2021)

Happens to the best sometimes.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jun 30, 2021)

arthurbikemad said:


> In the mean time...
> 
> Anyone seen this..
> 
> ...


Gordon at Cameralabs did a video in the Sam situation.


----------



## Joules (Jun 30, 2021)

arthurbikemad said:


> In the mean time...
> 
> Anyone seen this..
> 
> ...


That sticker warning of the back of the camera becoming too hot to touch though 

I would have thought they could maybe used the bigger body to distribute the heat evenly enough. But if their solution to overheating actually is just the heat sink one we've seen some third parties perform, I don't see why they can't also offer an upgrade service for the R5. Of course, a tear down of the R3 will be very interesting to see what they actually did to mitigate heat, and why it seems to be concentrated in the back of the camera.


----------



## maulanawale (Jun 30, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> OMG I can't believe how hopeless you guys are. It was sarcasm aimed at the other poster that said the R3 would be lower pixels for improved noise. I know full well there is bassically no penalty with the high MP FF unless you are shooting absurdly high ISO's. That was clear even with the 5DsR, that was no worse than the 5D3 at ISO6400 when sampled to the same res, and still had more detail. Things have only gotten much better and we also now have some incredible NR software.
> 
> Geesus the world is now ful of Sheldon's.


Sorry!! Mea culpa! I thought it might be sarcasm, but as well as full of Sheldons it is also full of people that actually believe that kind of thing  

Your use of sarcasm is certainly top notch, got us all fooled


----------



## PerKr (Jun 30, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Can't tell if it is sarcasm or a serious comment, so apologies if I'm misunderstanding your intention but, rubbish? It could be that you're too young to have experienced what real rubbish is, I'm talking almost unusable ISO 800 and cameras topping at ISO 6400 . No current camera is bad in low light, we just have lost perspective of how much technology has evolved in the last 10 years and pretty much expect night vision with 15+ steps of DR. Anyone that complains about current noise levels or camera specs, I'm happy to lend them my beaten Nikon D300 or even better, the D80 with a CCD instead of CMOS. Anything above ISO800 the noise/signal ratio is just noise/noise.



well, back in those days those ISO levels were not considered rubbish, just like film before it wasn't considered rubbish. It's only "rubbish" by modern standards and even then; without those cameras, the cameras we have now would never have existed.
Users tend to be more rubbish than their gear and the better cameras get, the more obvious this is.


----------



## maulanawale (Jun 30, 2021)

PerKr said:


> well, back in those days those ISO levels were not considered rubbish, just like film before it wasn't considered rubbish. It's only "rubbish" by modern standards and even then; without those cameras, the cameras we have now would never have existed.
> Users tend to be more rubbish than their gear and the better cameras get, the more obvious this is.


Oh absolutely, and back in the day it was as good as it gets for sure. Frustrating at times but the bar was set way lower. 
I liked them so much I still have them even if just as paperweights in the office.

"Users tend to be more rubbish than their gear and the better cameras get, the more obvious this is."

To that I partially agree though. 
I agree that most of the users will never squeeze 100% of the capabilities of the camera, mainly because we usually niche ourselves into genres that tend to disregard some of the technologies cameras have these days (what does a landscaper care about extreme AF speed or a birder about focus stacking for example). But I think with cameras getting better and better and the inevitable intrusion of AI, it can make up for some lack of skills in certain areas. 
Also, and this is slightly off topic, as much as (I assume) we all here may have some level of critical thinking when it comes to viewing images, the vast majority of the public loves a highly saturated, over-sharpened, orange and teal "moody" edit. So it gets hard to measure "rubbishness" since clearly unskilled photographers are killing it as "content creators" while real hardcore professionals are grinding 12 h shifts and struggling to get published, and in many cases, using the same gear. So if success is a metric for rubbish, we are utterly effed. . .


----------



## Charlie_B (Jun 30, 2021)

This looks like a leaked Canon video of R3


----------



## InchMetric (Jun 30, 2021)

I’m curious what are the biggest Canon announcements in recent years (RF era) that weren’t rumored here first?


----------



## Joules (Jun 30, 2021)

Charlie_B said:


> This looks like a leaked Canon video of R3


Does it? Looks like somebody just summarizing the vague info we already got in the previous development announcements in video form. Also, the text boxes and audio seem very basic, not particularly professional. I guess it isn't official marketing material.

In any case, nothing new in it.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 30, 2021)

Charlie_B said:


> This looks like a leaked Canon video of R3


I do like the full flippy tilting screens in the way Canon implement them, even though I’m mainly a stills shooter. However I do hope that Canon have taken into account the fact that I will eventually accidentally snap it off, and that they have taken this into account when designing the electronics, so that the rest of the camera will keep working for me, sans the rear screen.


----------



## wyotex43n (Jun 30, 2021)

For the conspiracy theorist of the world. The rumored R3 with 30ish MP really was going to be the R1. Every thing was set in in silicon months or even years ago. The Sony announced the A1 doing 30 FPS with 50 MP. Canon couldn't change the hardware in time so Canon marketing said lets call it the R3 and price it a lower and buy time to come out with an R1 with higher specs than Sony A1. .


----------



## lethiferous (Jun 30, 2021)

Joules said:


> Does it? Looks like somebody just summarizing the vague info we already got in the previous development announcements in video form. Also, the text boxes and audio seem very basic, not particularly professional. I guess it isn't official marketing material.
> 
> In any case, nothing new in it.


Ever consider the text the boxes being covered was originally Korean? It's clearly a bad translation added in post with a text box.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 30, 2021)

Charlie_B said:


> This looks like a leaked Canon video of R3



It’s from Canon Korea’s preview video. Nothing has leaked. The original is on Canon Korea’s YouTube channel.


----------



## takesome1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


So... It was just a "Rumor" that there would be an announcement.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 30, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> I’m curious what are the biggest Canon announcements in recent years (RF era) that weren’t rumored here first?


Not sure about "biggest," but I think the R6 was one.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 30, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


After listening in on some talks at Canon USA's "Get Up and Go with Canon" event yesterday, I got a feeling like maybe at some point they did plan the event with the expectation that the R3 was going to be announced by Canon International prior to the event. Here are a few reasons:

1. Various speakers encouraged participants to tune in for the "special" and "surprising" closing event. This suggests there was an expectation that the closing event would occur. 
2. The main attraction was a very ambitious live event with professional motorsports racers. This immediately preceded the closing event. As we know from Canon already, the R3 will feature new motorsport tracking.
3. Although hundreds of audience members attended the closing event, Canon was a no-show. There was a dramatic countdown to the start of the event, but no one from Canon logged in and presented anything. Thirty minutes later, a message appeared from Canon stating that the event was over. 

It kind of seemed like there were plans to talk about the R3 in the closing event, but since the R3 announcement did not occur from Canon international, Canon USA canceled the event at the last second and didn't notify anyone. Either that or Canon forgot about their own event.


----------



## usern4cr (Jun 30, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> After listening in on some talks at Canon USA's "Get Up and Go with Canon" event yesterday, I got a feeling like maybe at some point they did plan the event with the expectation that the R3 was going to be announced by Canon International prior to the event. Here are a few reasons:
> 
> 1. Various speakers encouraged participants to tune in for the "special" and "surprising" closing event. This suggests there was an expectation that the closing event would occur.
> 2. The main attraction was a very ambitious live event with professional motorsports racers. This immediately preceded the closing event. As we know from Canon already, the R3 will feature new motorsport tracking.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, Craig!


----------



## Kit. (Jun 30, 2021)

wyotex43n said:


> For the conspiracy theorist of the world. The rumored R3 with 30ish MP really was going to be the R1. Every thing was set in in silicon months or even years ago. The Sony announced the A1 doing 30 FPS with 50 MP. Canon couldn't change the hardware in time so Canon marketing said lets call it the R3 and price it a lower and buy time to come out with an R1 with higher specs than Sony A1. .


And it has an SD card slot because....?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2021)

Kit. said:


> And it has an SD card slot because....?


Because the pre-X 1-series bodies had one, and the R3 is really the successor to the 1DIV, whereas the R1 will be the successor to the 1DsIII. Canon realized merging them was a bad idea.


----------



## Cyborx (Jul 1, 2021)

This is a rumor site right? So don’t be to hard on yourself. You posted a rumor, and it was not coming out, that’s why it is called a rumor. Anyway, let’s do some rumoring on the rumor, shall we?

Canon has given a few pro ambassadors the chance to have a go with the new R3. Like they always do, some pro sports (especially F1 and other high speed sports) photographers were asked to use the camera and report their concerns and tips. Canon does NOT want any bad reviews on this camera as soon as it hits the market, so they want to get rid of as many bugs and flaws as possible. This is what is happening now, as we speak. Canon is working trough that list of comments from the pro users, so when the R3 hits the market, it is 99,9% flawless. It’s a new sensor, it’s a new high speed mirrorless, it’s a pro grip body, a lot of it is new, and that means a bigger chance on issues and problems. Canon has brought the 1D mark II to the market whilst not ready yet. Focal issues were driving pro’s to Nikon and they cannot survive another big fail in my opinion. Canon is trying to catch up with Sony, they have to come up with something good now. Canon pro’s and semi-pro’s have been waiting for ages for Canon to compete with Sony in the mirrorless pro segment. 50% of them has already made the switch to Sony. The time is now, and potential mistakes can cause enormous damage to Canon’s reputation. So they will release before the olympics, but they will take ALL the time they need before to eliminate any potential flaw in the new R3.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 1, 2021)

Kit. said:


> And it has an SD card slot because....?


Personally I like the idea of having an SD card. As I have said before I have found myself never using twin slots as RAW ‘backup’. Personally I have found myself using the main card for RAW and the SD card, in the 1DS III and (if I end up getting one) the R3. This means I can hand over a ubiquitous SD card to anybody at an event that has a simple SD card compatibility for social media etc.

I have found that is how I use dual card slots, and I might be in the minority but it works well.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 1, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> This is a rumor site right? So don’t be to hard on yourself. You posted a rumor, and it was not coming out, that’s why it is called a rumor. Anyway, let’s do some rumoring on the rumor, shall we?
> 
> Canon has given a few pro ambassadors the chance to have a go with the new R3. Like they always do, some pro sports (especially F1 and other high speed sports) photographers were asked to use the camera and report their concerns and tips. Canon does NOT want any bad reviews on this camera as soon as it hits the market, so they want to get rid of as many bugs and flaws as possible. This is what is happening now, as we speak. Canon is working trough that list of comments from the pro users, so when the R3 hits the market, it is 99,9% flawless. It’s a new sensor, it’s a new high speed mirrorless, it’s a pro grip body, a lot of it is new, and that means a bigger chance on issues and problems. Canon has brought the 1D mark II to the market whilst not ready yet. Focal issues were driving pro’s to Nikon and they cannot survive another big fail in my opinion. Canon is trying to catch up with Sony, they have to come up with something good now. Canon pro’s and semi-pro’s have been waiting for ages for Canon to compete with Sony in the mirrorless pro segment. 50% of them has already made the switch to Sony. The time is now, and potential mistakes can cause enormous damage to Canon’s reputation. So they will release before the olympics, but they will take ALL the time they need before to eliminate any potential flaw in the new R3.


Whilst I’m sure I’ll be accused of being too pedantic I would point out the something can’t be 99.9% flawless, it is either flawless or it isn’t. And it was the 1D III that got the bad reputation for AF, though I never had an issue with my 1DS III’s.

Also, I don’t believe if you are in front you can be classed as catching up with anybody. Canon lead sales in MILC’s and DSLR’s and total camera sales. It is Sony who are trying to catch Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Canon lead sales in MILC’s and DSLR’s and total camera sales. It is Sony who are trying to catch Canon.


Sony led full frame mirrorless sales in the Tri-State Area for the month Octobruary. Canon must catch up!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I like the idea of having an SD card. As I have said before I have found myself never using twin slots as RAW ‘backup’. Personally I have found myself using the main card for RAW and the SD card, in the 1DS III and (if I end up getting one) the R3. This means I can hand over a ubiquitous SD card to anybody at an event that has a simple SD card compatibility for social media etc.
> 
> I have found that is how I use dual card slots, and I might be in the minority but it works well.


SD cards slow down the R5 if you shoot hybrid. I take it out when doing weddings with the R5 Maybe this will have the UHS II card support....


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 1, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> SD cards slow down the R5 if you shoot hybrid. I take it out when doing weddings with the R5 Maybe this will have the UHS II card support....


They didn’t slow down the 1DS III’s when shooting jpeg to the SD and RAW to the CF, time will tell.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 1, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> SD cards slow down the R5 if you shoot hybrid. I take it out when doing weddings with the R5 Maybe this will have the UHS II card support....


The R5 SD slot is Compatible with UHS-II


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 1, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> This is a rumor site right? So don’t be to hard on yourself. You posted a rumor, and it was not coming out, that’s why it is called a rumor. Anyway, let’s do some rumoring on the rumor, shall we?
> 
> Canon has given a few pro ambassadors the chance to have a go with the new R3. Like they always do, some pro sports (especially F1 and other high speed sports) photographers were asked to use the camera and report their concerns and tips. Canon does NOT want any bad reviews on this camera as soon as it hits the market, so they want to get rid of as many bugs and flaws as possible. This is what is happening now, as we speak. Canon is working trough that list of comments from the pro users, so when the R3 hits the market, it is 99,9% flawless. It’s a new sensor, it’s a new high speed mirrorless, it’s a pro grip body, a lot of it is new, and that means a bigger chance on issues and problems. Canon has brought the 1D mark II to the market whilst not ready yet. Focal issues were driving pro’s to Nikon and they cannot survive another big fail in my opinion. Canon is trying to catch up with Sony, they have to come up with something good now. Canon pro’s and semi-pro’s have been waiting for ages for Canon to compete with Sony in the mirrorless pro segment. 50% of them has already made the switch to Sony. The time is now, and potential mistakes can cause enormous damage to Canon’s reputation. So they will release before the olympics, but they will take ALL the time they need before to eliminate any potential flaw in the new R3.


Even if Canon was still working on "finishing touches", they could still announce the R3 any time because no consumers will be able to buy the camera right away anyway, and above testing the product now is under NDA. There will be several months between the announcement and the availability date to get everything to the standard Canon is looking for.
I am hoping for better luck this time after receiving two defective R5 bodies.


----------



## ethanz (Jul 1, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Because the pre-X 1-series bodies had one, and the R3 is really the successor to the 1DIV, whereas the R1 will be the successor to the 1DsIII. Canon realized merging them was a bad idea.



Do you actually think merging was a bad idea? Why is that?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2021)

ethanz said:


> Do you actually think merging was a bad idea? Why is that?


I don't, I was being facetious and playing off the original conspiracy theory post. I preordered the 1D X, for me it was the merger of the 5DII and 7D bodies that I had (both gripped), and an excellent camera.


----------



## dcm (Jul 1, 2021)

Joules said:


> Sarcasm is conveyed very well and reliably through text on an online forum which frequently features outlandish claims and exaggerated claims. A poster who wishes to be understood correctly has to make no effort to convey their sarcasm properly, as it will be understood without fail what they mean even if their words say something else.
> 
> /s


Some people don't get jokes or sarcasm. I know, I'm one of them and its often not obvious. It can be even harder for people from other cultures that have not mastered English. You better mark it with a smiley face or something similar for those of us that won't notice the sarcasm.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I like the idea of having an SD card. As I have said before I have found myself never using twin slots as RAW ‘backup’. Personally I have found myself using the main card for RAW and the SD card, in the 1DS III and (if I end up getting one) the R3. This means I can hand over a ubiquitous SD card to anybody at an event that has a simple SD card compatibility for social media etc.


Personally, I only use an SD card in my R5 so far. And it's a Sony card.

But, obviously, I don't shoot RAW or ALL-I videos, let alone those that I cannot reshoot.


----------



## Joules (Jul 1, 2021)

dcm said:


> Some people don't get jokes or sarcasm. I know, I'm one of them and its often not obvious. It can be even harder for people from other cultures that have not mastered English. You better mark it with a smiley face or something similar for those of us that won't notice the sarcasm.


I agree. That was the point of the post you quoted. As indicated by the '/s' tag, that post is entirely sarcastic.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 1, 2021)

Joules said:


> I agree. That was the point of the post you quoted. As indicated by the '/s' tag, that post is entirely sarcastic.


I didn't know that "/s" means sarcastic, and English is my native language. So, I have learned something. Actually, it's too easy to lapse into jargon and abbreviations, which we assume everyone knows but not everybody does. I often write out in full things like, for example, "minimum focal distance" rather than use mfd all the time in case newcomers aren't familiar.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 1, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> They didn’t slow down the 1DS III’s when shooting jpeg to the SD and RAW to the CF, time will tell.


I mean when shooting burst and switching to video right after. it takes awhile with 2 slots. but maybe if i use UHS II cards it might solve that issue. I did this during weddings.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I didn't know that "/s" means sarcastic, and English is my native language. So, I have learned something. Actually, it's too easy to lapse into jargon and abbreviations, which we assume everyone knows but not everybody does. I often write out in full things like, for example, "minimum focal distance" rather than use mfd all the time in case newcomers aren't familiar.


I generally go with either /sarc or /sarcasm.

That solves absolutely every problem related to people missing sarcasm. /sarc.

Someone invented the word "sarchasm" (note the extra h) to describe the gulf between someone who is being sarcastic, and the person who doesn't recognize the sarcasm.


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I didn't know that "/s" means sarcastic, and English is my native language. So, I have learned something. Actually, it's too easy to lapse into jargon and abbreviations, which we assume everyone knows but not everybody does. I often write out in full things like, for example, "minimum focal distance" rather than use mfd all the time in case newcomers aren't familiar.


I've never heard that "/s" means sarcasm. And I'm in the US. If you want it obvious to all the different cultures of the world, you'll have to use an "obvious emoji" like  or else say "(just joking)", "(sarcasm)" or something like that.


----------

